# Jet Lathes Opinion on Price



## kipsie (Oct 6, 2013)

I just got a notice from Amazon that they have 30% off of Jet Lathes. Is a Jet 1014 I (indexing) for $396 a good deal?

Sincerely,
Kirk


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 6, 2013)

kipsie said:


> I just got a notice from Amazon that they have 30% off of Jet Lathes. Is a Jet 1014 I (indexing) for $396 a good deal?  Sincerely, Kirk


variable speed or regular?

You will see lots of 1014 sales I think as the new 1015 is out

The 1014 has proven to be a solid lathe and a great pen lathe.  I would get electronic variable speed unless you can't afford it.


----------



## Whaler (Oct 6, 2013)

I started out on one of those many years ago and it is a great starter lathe.
JET JML 1014I 10 Inch X 14 Inch Indexing Mini Lathe - Amazon.com


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 6, 2013)

Whaler said:


> I started out on one of those many years ago and it is a great starter lathe. JET JML 1014I 10 Inch X 14 Inch Indexing Mini Lathe - Amazon.com



That lathe is normally only $429 I believe.  Their list price is overblown.  It is a fair price but nothing to get excited about.    

The variable speed one is $529 I believe normally.


----------



## kipsie (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm such a newb...Wait for the price to go down even further?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 7, 2013)

kipsie said:


> I'm such a newb...Wait for the price to go down even further?


if it's variable speed it's a good deal.  If not it's still a fair price 

I recently did a post on choosing a lathe under the tools jigs etc forum.  

Consider checking it out.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 7, 2013)

I like Amazon but do find that their prices are just the price. Nobody gets retail for anything, in fact I think retail prices are such a scam. They all use them but the price is the regular price. You really don't see the Jet 1221 listed at $960 anywhere and if you do it isn't even a thought to purchase from that venue, $799 is the going price and I have not seen it lower than that yet? It is like the Delta that is so popular its price was its price. It's like looking at the Rikon 700-200 EVS at $821 and wondering why Rikon thinks it is in the same league as the new Jet at $799?


----------



## Dan Hintz (Oct 8, 2013)

Jet always has a 30% off sale around this time of year... get it now if you like what you see, because once the sale is off they raise prices nearly across the board.  Usually prices jump around 5-10%.

Picked up a JWL1642EVS and a BD-920W during one of those sales... sold the 1642 a couple of years later for a healthy 20-25% profit.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 8, 2013)

Dan Hintz said:


> Jet always has a 30% off sale around this time of year... get it now if you like what you see, because once the sale is off they raise prices nearly across the board.  Usually prices jump around 5-10%.  Picked up a JWL1642EVS and a BD-920W during one of those sales... sold the 1642 a couple of years later for a healthy 20-25% profit.



But don't you possibly see the 1014 being permanently discounted in some places until gone as the 1015 is replacing it?

I don't know.


----------

